# Buddy Heater



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.net/12225-1.html

Anybody use these in a camper? I have been in a tent with the Jr. model and did fine, but every since a bout with carbon monoxide poisoning 10 or so years ago I am extremely cautious about this kind of stuff. 

We have a popup camper and I was thinking about getting the JR. version of this heater to use in it during fall / winter camping.


----------



## dunn1970 (Oct 20, 2010)

*buddy heater*

I have been using one in my pop-up for several yrs. now. It works great.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 21, 2010)

I use one in my tents and small hunt camper....
Just keep a window slightly open for some fresh air
to come in....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 21, 2010)

I have the jr. Works great, will keep a tent or a smaller camper very warm. I do make sure there is some fresh air getting in there somehow.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 21, 2010)

I use mine all the time in the camper. The only drawback I have found is changing the bottles after 6 hours. Won't run all night and I hate sneaking outta bed a 4:30 to a cold camper.
Now I'm looking for the long hose so I can run it to my lp tank for unlimited use! I also use it in my basement after season. Warms up the man cave pretty quickly.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 21, 2010)

Jranger said:


> I use mine all the time in the camper. The only drawback I have found is changing the bottles after 6 hours. Won't run all night and I hate sneaking outta bed a 4:30 to a cold camper.
> Now I'm looking for the long hose so I can run it to my lp tank for unlimited use! I also use it in my basement after season. Warms up the man cave pretty quickly.



Got my 6' hose from Cabelas along with a small Brass
adapter to refill the small bottles...Bottles fill better when
cold (freezer or cooler for 30 mins) and using a full 20lb
tank....


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 21, 2010)

I have been using them for years and they work very well. I would reccomend getting the hose to hook the heater to a 20# propane tank that is kept outside your camper.

Spend the little bit extra to get the inline filter to attach to your hose. It keeps your burners cleaner and clean burners produce very little carbon monoxide.

Most importantly, buy a carbon monoxide detector and a smoke detector!


----------



## sowega hunter (Oct 21, 2010)

I bought on from Cabela's for $119. Just got it in yesterday. I am thinking about using it in the stand. What do ya'll think about that?


----------



## kdaw68 (Oct 21, 2010)

I use one in the stand when the temps get below 40.  Works well and keeps me very comfortable.


----------



## kno3mike (Oct 23, 2010)

I would reccomend getting the hose to hook the heater to a 20# propane tank that is kept outside your camper.

_Most importantly, buy a carbon monoxide detector and a smoke detector![/_QUOTE]  

I agree with Jeff.....

The Buddy Heater is NOT vented ....(Ok in a tent, not as safe in a camper)....The Big Buddy Heater is vented....and the new small heater is vented too...check out the Northern Tool website for info.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2010)

kno3mike said:


> I would reccomend getting the hose to hook the heater to a 20# propane tank that is kept outside your camper.
> 
> _Most importantly, buy a carbon monoxide detector and a smoke detector![/_QUOTE]
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I will do that. I will be near one this morning..


----------



## aka rotten (Oct 23, 2010)

Been using Mr. Buddy in my pop up blind for years,no problems,it will get it to 70 deg if its on high,Dont bother the deer either,had a doe walk to within 3 ft of blind 2 years ago .


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 23, 2010)

I got the Big Buddy because it had the most safety features of any heater of its type on the market.  I also got the attachment to attach to my 20lb propane tank and the ac/dc adapter to keep the fan motor running all night.


----------



## duckbill (Oct 23, 2010)

I've been using one for several years.  I usually don't run a heater during the night.  I run it to knock the chill out before crawling in my sleeping bag.  When the alarm clock goes off, I reach over and fire off the "buddy" heater to run the chill back out.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 8, 2010)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Got my 6' hose from Cabelas along with a small Brass
> adapter to refill the small bottles...Bottles fill better when
> cold (freezer or cooler for 30 mins) and using a full 20lb
> tank....



I found one of those adapters,too! Very handy.


----------



## Big Andy (Nov 8, 2010)

Lowes carries both buddy heaters and the hose also.  You can pick one up anytime..that way you don't have to wait or pay any shipping.


----------



## Ace12 (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone have the "Big Buddy"  I was thinking about getting one for when I work outdoors.  I was wondering if its worth the extra money and how much bulkier and heavier it is than the regular "buddy"


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Nov 8, 2010)

ON A SIDE NOTE....rather than use up your tanks or propane. Remember if you have access to electricity, a small electric heater turned on early will get a camper or tent quite toasty. Especially if you are staying in a camp ground where you are charged a fee. The price is the same whether you use it or not.


----------



## sothunfried (Nov 9, 2010)

i've got a mr heater and i use it in a camper,,,never had a problem


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have the large model and 20 lb adapter. With the fan running I use it to heat a three car size workshop it does fine.

I would definitely invest in a CO2 detector for a camper size space.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 9, 2010)

Winter campin' ain't for sissy-babies!

Forget the heater. Have ya an Army goose down sleepin' bag ready to crawl in at dark.Lay your fire and cover it against the dew/frost/snow before you crawl in, and prep your coffee pot so all ya gotta do is strike a fire when you crawl out in the [LATE! ] morning. E-Z!


----------

